# An Idea to help arrange a game ......map location



## nomadpaul (Feb 22, 2009)

Having read some of the chats on here , especially in the 'Regional matches' thread , i have come up with an idea to try and help fellow forum members in this particular section in their quest to arrange a game/teams.

Anyways , i have created a google map on which members can add a placemark to show their rough location . By adding your forum screen name , other players will be able to see who's in their area.

go to http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=112737112449253989039.00046387d3745e3df666e

Navigate round the map to your area and then click on edit on the left hand side and this will open up a box at the top left of the map. You then click and drag the blue placemarker over your town or even golf course i guess and add your name. 

I've already added mine  

Just thought it would give everyone a rough list of local members .

It might also be an idea to make this a sticky thread ?


----------



## HTL (Feb 22, 2009)

Cant find the edit bit.


----------



## AlchemyGolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Great idea, just done it!!


----------



## theeaglehunter (Feb 22, 2009)

Great idea, I've added myself to the map. 

Do you want me to find your golf club and add you on there HTL?


----------



## HTL (Feb 22, 2009)

That sounds ace mate, Leatherhead is my club, post code - KT22


----------



## theeaglehunter (Feb 22, 2009)

Done it for you mate- you might want to check it's the right place though, I just searched leatherhead golf club and stuck it there.


----------



## scaley999 (Feb 22, 2009)

sorry but i cant find the edit button either


----------



## medwayjon (Feb 22, 2009)

Dont know how to do it but Im at www.gillinghamgolfclub.co.uk in kent.


----------



## RGuk (Feb 22, 2009)

Cant find the edit bit.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, drove me ******** mental. I've just thrown my laptop across the room.

Now on Acer notebook.....shan't think HP laptop will work again.....

Still can't find "edit"......

RGuk goes outside to swing speed-stik........

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## nomadpaul (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok , it appears that it depends on your internet browser. If you're using IE it is there but if you use firefox/mozilla , it doesn't !!!! Strange .....


----------



## theeaglehunter (Feb 22, 2009)

Right I've added Leftie and Medwayjon to the map, no need to worry lads- and obviously tell me if you change your mind and wish me to remove it! 

Anyone else will have to do it themselves I'm afraid as whilst I have some time at the moment I haven't got all night


----------



## medwayjon (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you hugely for that.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks M8.

BTW  Can anyone tell me why most threads are contained within about 2/3rds of the screen while others, like this one, take over the whole screen and more?


----------



## nomadpaul (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks M8.

BTW  Can anyone tell me why most threads are contained within about 2/3rds of the screen while others, like this one, take over the whole screen and more?
		
Click to expand...

I think its because of RG's line of ???'s


----------



## rob2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have added my location also (Sorry Leftie, cant answer your question...  )

Rob2


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm on. Me and Alchemy look a bit like Billy-no-mates!! Nobody near.

Come on everybody else - stop us feeling lonely!


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 22, 2009)

Where's the edit buton??


----------



## TonyN (Feb 22, 2009)

Guys PLEASE NOTE, I think you only get an edit button if you are signed into google.

What a great Idea this is, well done nomad, surprised no one has thought of this earlier, I didnt know you could do that with google maps.

Dave I have added you to the map!


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 22, 2009)

Great Idea I'm on board.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2009)

Can someone help and put me down as either Ascot (golf club) or Bracknell (home) as I can't find the bloody edit button anywhere


----------



## HartleyHare (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm on, great idea Nomad.


----------



## brendy (Feb 22, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 23, 2009)

Took some doing but have added mine.

OH btw, will be golfing Monday 23rd Feb & Wednesday 25th Feb. If anyone wishes to join me for a round. I need to get some serious practice in between now & mid march.

Will check my inbox in the morning before I go out.


----------



## madandra (Feb 23, 2009)

I am 'ON'


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 23, 2009)

No Edit, but I'll try again from home tonight


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 23, 2009)

viscount, I assume you've not yet gone to the sign in button & opened an account..? once you have, you ought to be able to get the edit button, though for me it got a bit long winded as my computer decided at that point to go on an all slow before I finished setting up & had to close down IE & start again.


----------



## birdieman (Feb 23, 2009)

TonyN's right, you need to sign into google maps, I have IE but couldn't edit until I'd done that.

Only 9 hours and 13 minutes from London to me according to Google but I would say that is pretty optimistic taking into account traffic/roadworks/fatigue etc!


----------



## minty18 (Feb 23, 2009)

I cant find the edit bit, can someone add me, its sandy just left of eaglehunter in cambridge!

thanks


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks as if I'm still fairly much on my own here in the Midlands & about as far away from a decent Coastal Links course as its humanly possible to get in the UK... ho hum.

What I need is a well paid job next to the coast me thinks.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 23, 2009)

Deck-chair attendent ?


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 23, 2009)

cernunnos, thanks for that. signed up and on the the map

minty, I'll put you in on the Cromwell (?) 

who is that in the middle of the ogg to the west of Scotland?


----------



## Twire (Feb 23, 2009)

Why do I always make things difficult? I've managed to put a tag on Russia and one in the north sea (so if anyone fancies under water golf) and then finaly my golf club. Not sure what I was doing wrong, but the map kept panning down, and it was a bit like "pin the tail on the donkey" with the map constantly moving.

It's great being a technophobe


----------



## birdieman (Feb 23, 2009)

I took those off for you twire!


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think it was you twire. I don't think it likes more than one trying to input at a time so when you think you're in charge - you ain't.


----------



## minty18 (Feb 23, 2009)

cheers viscount. It's abbotsley now but doesnt matter as its accross the road.


----------



## madandra (Feb 23, 2009)

Who likes my wee icon????


I know I am a sad erse.


----------



## minty18 (Feb 23, 2009)

ha! looks like something from the krypton factor.


----------



## Twire (Feb 23, 2009)

I took those off for you twire!
		
Click to expand...

Your a star birdieman....thank you muchly


----------



## Twire (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't think it was you twire. I don't think it likes more than one trying to input at a time so when you think you're in charge - you ain't.
		
Click to expand...

I normaly hold my hands up to my mistakes...........but if there's something else I can blame..


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 23, 2009)

Deck-chair attendent ?  

Click to expand...

It'd need to be a bloomin' big beach with some really expensive deck chairs to get me the sort of income I need...rofl.

For some reason I was just reminded of the bit out of the original TV version of HitchHickers Guide to the Galaxy where Arthur Dent & Co had just been rescued by the impobability drive & somehow were sitting on the peir where the peir was rolling in & out, I think. And wasn't there something to do with penguins too in that sketch.


----------



## Twire (Feb 23, 2009)

Who likes my wee icon????


I know I am a sad erse.
		
Click to expand...


Very good Madandra, allthough I think you could keep your left arm a little straighter.  

I had enough trouble sticking the normal tag on there, I don't think I'll be trying anything like that.


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 23, 2009)

Who likes my wee icon????


I know I am a sad erse.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, where did you find that..? 'spose that makes me a sad arse too then..rofl.


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 23, 2009)

Who likes my wee icon????


I know I am a sad erse.
		
Click to expand...


Very good Madandra, allthough I think you could keep your left arm a little straighter.  

I had enough trouble sticking the normal tag on there, I don't think I'll be trying anything like that.

 

Click to expand...

Unless you can put y'r little icon man in a boat by the sounds of it.


----------



## Twire (Feb 23, 2009)

Who likes my wee icon????


I know I am a sad erse.
		
Click to expand...


Very good Madandra, allthough I think you could keep your left arm a little straighter.  

I had enough trouble sticking the normal tag on there, I don't think I'll be trying anything like that.

 

Click to expand...

Unless you can put y'r little icon man in a boat by the sounds of it. 

Click to expand...


Oi, be carefull what you say cos the other one ended up in Russia, and could now be talking to the KGB.


----------



## wackygolfer (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Guys

Please could somebody add me to the map as I cannot find the edit button either. I am in Teignmouth in Devon just a bit below and to the left of Twiregolf .

Thanks in advance - Great idea


----------



## Twire (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Guys

Please could somebody add me to the map as I cannot find the edit button either. I am in Teignmouth in Devon just a bit below and to the left of Twiregolf .

Thanks in advance - Great idea
		
Click to expand...

Hi Wacky,

You just need to register with google it only takes a couple of minutes, then you will get the edit button.

I would put you on myself.....but with the trouble I've had you could end up any where.


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 23, 2009)

Who likes my wee icon????


I know I am a sad erse.
		
Click to expand...


Very good Madandra, allthough I think you could keep your left arm a little straighter.  

I had enough trouble sticking the normal tag on there, I don't think I'll be trying anything like that.

 

Click to expand...

Unless you can put y'r little icon man in a boat by the sounds of it. 

Click to expand...


Oi, be carefull what you say cos the other one ended up in Russia, and could now be talking to the KGB.

 

Click to expand...

Just explain you're there for the Russian open


----------



## madandra (Feb 23, 2009)

Once you have plotted your home base click on the blue balloon and scroll down until you see the wee golfer.


----------



## HartleyHare (Feb 23, 2009)

What we could do with is a "sticky" attached to this thread or maybe a seperate little section for the forum members map.
Any newbies might not find this post in the future and I reckon it's a cracking little tool for the forum.


----------



## vig (Feb 23, 2009)

Mines on along with email link.
I agree with Hartley this needs a sticky or seperate section just for this alone unless copyright is a problem.
It is now in my favourites.

Such a simple idea but brilliant!


----------



## theeaglehunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Did someone delete me from the map??? The other placemarks I added of Medwayjon and Leftie are still in place but mine isn't...strange! I've re added myself anyway.


----------



## RGuk (Feb 23, 2009)

Dave, I have added you to the map! 

Click to expand...

Thank goodness, I've been avoiding the forum all day....frightened of murdering another laptop.

Cheers.


----------



## RGuk (Feb 23, 2009)

Who likes my wee icon????
		
Click to expand...

Now, THAT is showing off!

Nice one.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 24, 2009)

What a brilliant idea. Good man nomad. Just about the most useful post ever.

I put my wee icon on Craigielaw GC but the buggaring thing keeps getting blown into the Firth of Forth. It's now near Whitby and heading into the Channel.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like we've got Cernunnos surrounded


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 24, 2009)

Think I Must have been playing the 19th there. Thought I'd changed it to the wee-golfer.... well there you go then... 

Yeah It does look like I'm surrounded, but unfortunatly not quite closely enough yet...


----------



## The23rdman (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## ricardodaintino (Feb 24, 2009)

I look a bit lonely in Milton Keynes! Great thread, How can we get it added as a permanent fixture on here?

I hope I don't get spammed by google everyday now!!!


----------



## tincup (Feb 24, 2009)

Im in
anyone feel free to contact me for a game
Craig


----------



## KeefG (Feb 24, 2009)

Im in
anyone feel free to contact me for a game
Craig
		
Click to expand...

Tincup - Vig has been putting your name forward for the Northeast & Yorkshire team without your say so 

Have a look at the thread in this forum, apparently you're a dead cert lol


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 25, 2009)

As an extra, how about reserving the red balloon or something equally distinctive to mark the locations of the venues for proposed games?


----------



## mattdeeks (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm on.  A bit of company for Imurg.


----------



## stevo (Feb 25, 2009)

Just done mine


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nomad...good idea but think the elastic on my PC has run down!
Can find Fereneze G.C. in Barrhead but can't seem to be able to put a symbol on it or mark/save it and can't find the bliddy Edit thingy!
Think I'm a dinosaur!
Anyone out here tech minded??


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 25, 2009)

Nomad...good idea but think the elastic on my PC has run down!
Can find Fereneze G.C. in Barrhead but can't seem to be able to put a symbol on it or mark/save it and can't find the bliddy Edit thingy!
Think I'm a dinosaur!
Anyone out here tech minded?? 

Click to expand...

Go to Google's homepage and sign up on there, then open the activation link sent to your email address,then go back to the link and the edit button will be there.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 25, 2009)

Forefortheday......thanks for the tips,my problem is that the P.C.is in SWMBO name/I.P.number or whatever and google keeps knocking me back 'cos I can't find my own passes!
What a knob am I!!!


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll put you on


ok, you're the natty green golfer west of Glasgow


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 26, 2009)

Still no-one inside that magical 50 miles radius of my location yet  Looks as if the closest so-far is RGUK TonyN & Bobmac...

Well sounds like a possible 4 ball to me sometime then.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 26, 2009)

I am placemark 52 or something as I'm that stupid I dont even know how to edit it!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 26, 2009)

How many shots will you give us?


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 26, 2009)

thecraw, go back to Edit mode, click on your placemark. a window should open, Edit the name and click onto the icon in the corner to open the library of alternatives.


----------



## vig (Feb 26, 2009)

Still no-one inside that magical 50 miles radius of my location yet  Looks as if the closest so-far is RGUK TonyN & Bobmac...

Well sounds like a possible 4 ball to me sometime then.   

Click to expand...

Burton on trent only 40-45 mins from me.


----------



## TonyN (Feb 26, 2009)

Just a quick bump to my first post that everyone seemed to miss 

*YOU MUST BE SIGNED IN TO GOOGLE TO EDIT THE MAP* 

*TO BE SIGNED IN, YOU MUST BE REGISTRED FIRST*


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 27, 2009)

Still no-one inside that magical 50 miles radius of my location yet  Looks as if the closest so-far is RGUK TonyN & Bobmac...

Well sounds like a possible 4 ball to me sometime then.   

Click to expand...

Burton on trent only 40-45 mins from me.  

Click to expand...

Noted  What on earth do you drive... a Jetfighter?!? 

Though I suppose straight up 2 M'ways & A/M road. Its effectively halfway back home (North East) 




And "Bobmac", shouldn't it be how many shots you'd be giving the rest of us. My technical knowledge may be good, but my mind knows shots my limbs can't cash...rofl...lol


----------



## cm_qs (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm in - there seems to be an unnatural cluster in my home town with 5 forumers within a couple of miles of each other!


----------



## RGuk (Feb 27, 2009)

Still no-one inside that magical 50 miles radius of my location yet  Looks as if the closest so-far is RGUK TonyN & Bobmac...

Well sounds like a possible 4 ball to me sometime then.   

Click to expand...

Yes, there's a big void around the "d" of Telford....

(I can understand a void around Telford, hardly magic golfing land!!)

Come the spring, I'm up for a bit of travelling golf.


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 27, 2009)

Still no-one inside that magical 50 miles radius of my location yet  Looks as if the closest so-far is RGUK TonyN & Bobmac...

Well sounds like a possible 4 ball to me sometime then.   

Click to expand...

Yes, there's a big void around the "d" of Telford....

(I can understand a void around Telford, hardly magic golfing land!!)

Come the spring, I'm up for a bit of travelling golf.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps I should treat it as an excuse to get behind the wheel & explore further afield. Especially as I need to get some golf in to dust off my game before Celtic Manor in Mid March.

Thing is there really are plenty of good courses in the Midlands/East Midlands, even withstanding your comments.


----------



## The_Squire (Feb 28, 2009)

Just put my marker on the map.


----------



## mansell (Mar 1, 2009)

Done


----------



## Richieb (Mar 3, 2009)

I have added my course. its "the Bristol" just next to the M5, so anyone travelling south and are a crown member, give me a shout.

Rich


----------



## scott (Mar 6, 2009)

You have to sign in and get an account


----------



## Richieb (Mar 8, 2009)

can this get onto the main page to get a bit more people involved?


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 9, 2009)

Been and done it. There are a few courses just off the M62 around here.


----------



## Timberbonce (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm on ...Great idea! I use this everyday at wotk any never thought off it.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi there cant get to work either could you possibly add me on , thanks
stevek 1969
Scotscraig GC
Dundee
Scotland


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 28, 2009)

OK, you're on, golfer in Tayport -  I vaguely remember visiting one or two of it's hostelries when I was at Leuchars (well I remember going in!).

you need to create a google account first
the Edit and the icons are at the top of the map


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cheers for that, have spent a few nights at the ten pin bowling at the base , only thing i remember is that the drink was dirt cheap and plenty of it


----------



## RUSH69 (Mar 31, 2009)

WILL YOU ACCEPT FOREIGNERS, IÂ´M SPANISH TRAVELLING SEVERAL TIMES A YEAR TO ENGLAND, AND I DONÂ´T MIND PLAYING

IN MY BAG
DRIVER: TAYLOR MADE BURNER DRAW
3WOOD : TAYLOR MADE BURNER
5WOOD : CLEVELAND
4HYBRID: COBRA
IRONS: 3,5TOP : TAYLOR MADE R7
WEDGES: CLEVELAND CG11 52 AND TAYLOR MADE 58
PUTTER: PING G51 ANSER


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 31, 2009)

Added myself, so if anyone ever fancies a confidence boosting win vs a noob let me know


----------



## TonyN (Mar 31, 2009)

WILL YOU ACCEPT FOREIGNERS, IÂ´M SPANISH TRAVELLING SEVERAL TIMES A YEAR TO ENGLAND, AND I DONÂ´T MIND PLAYING
		
Click to expand...

Yes, just stop shouting!


----------



## nmartyn (Apr 1, 2009)

done. 

did you get sorted Homer??


----------



## torvil (Apr 5, 2009)

There is a new site which I found called www.teebuddies.co.uk which has a similar theme. I used it the other day and played with a member from Ingestre in Stafford having met the guy, got signed in and guided round the course.


----------



## 9saab3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,
I've got stuck!
Entered my details on the left of the Google Map but cannot find a 'place marker' Have used them before, i.e on Google earth but lost on this one. Help appreciated. My location could not be any nearer the sea, we are out there! Hayling Island.
Kind regards,
JD


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 13, 2009)

put one in for you, green pin, at Tournebury GC.

that's not yours out in the Atlantic, west of Ireland is it?


----------



## Richieb (Apr 15, 2009)

WILL YOU ACCEPT FOREIGNERS, IÂ´M SPANISH TRAVELLING SEVERAL TIMES A YEAR TO ENGLAND, AND I DONÂ´T MIND     PAYING
		
Click to expand...

Slight spelling mistake my friend! i have corrected it for you, your sure to get lots of takers now ;-)


----------



## FourRight (Apr 28, 2009)

Just added mine.  

Bristol based, not a member of any club, current don't play enough to justify the membership fees at the moment.


----------



## Adrena1in (May 12, 2009)

They're a great idea those maps...I created a similar one a long time ago.  Have added myself and my local course.


----------



## JamesR (May 18, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't find out how to add myself to the map.

If anyone feels like helping I play at Ashbourne Golf Club in Derbyshire. (postcode: DE6)

Cheers
Gil Emott


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't find out how to add myself to the map.

If anyone feels like helping I play at Ashbourne Golf Club in Derbyshire. (postcode: DE6)

Cheers
Gil Emott
		
Click to expand...

Consider it done


----------



## JamesR (May 19, 2009)

Cheers Bob


----------



## callawayjon (May 25, 2009)

I've tried!
I can't do it!
I'll keep trying tho!
I have no life!


----------



## theeaglehunter (May 25, 2009)

Do you want me to do it for you CJ?

Do you have a specific golf club, or shall I just tag you in Swansea?


----------



## callawayjon (May 25, 2009)

Thank you kind sir but I have just managed it! Would've saved myself a lot of time and the cat a good kickin if I'd read all the other posts first! Dumbo!


----------



## theeaglehunter (May 25, 2009)

Good man, I've just seen your placemark. 

Glad you managed to work it out...I never read the instructions either


----------



## big_mean_bunny (Jun 2, 2009)

I am fairly new to the site but joined up to help expand the group of people and courses i play with/at, so can someone bang me down in sheffield (centre will do)

can't believe no one has already laid claim to Sheff though


----------



## Herbie (Jun 2, 2009)

Eagle hunter, I would be grateful if you would do South kyme for me too please, I have tried a few times to get it on but failed miserably.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 4, 2009)

Eagle hunter, I would be grateful if you would do South kyme for me too please, I have tried a few times to get it on but failed miserably. 

Click to expand...

Bunny and Herb, your on


----------



## big_mean_bunny (Jun 24, 2009)

cheers bobmac, whole host of courses in and around sheffield and am off all summer so am hoping to play as many a possible and get some reviews up


----------



## Herbie (Jun 24, 2009)

Thankyou Bob.


----------



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi there - excellent idea about the google map.  I'm not very technically-minded, so struggling to find edit command to create my username location on your map link.  Any chance of someone doing me the honour and adding rhubarbtheatregolf to Leadenham, Lincolnshire please?  Many thanks,  Philip.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi there - excellent idea about the google map.  I'm not very technically-minded, so struggling to find edit command to create my username location on your map link.  Any chance of someone doing me the honour and adding rhubarbtheatregolf to Leadenham, Lincolnshire please?  Many thanks,  Philip.
		
Click to expand...

You're done


----------



## rhubarbtheatregolf (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks very much. P.


----------



## nulassilb (Aug 14, 2009)

Added mine - hope I've done it correctly!
Great idea - thanks.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 14, 2009)

Can someone add me, as I can't find the edit bit.

Postcode is LS17 5LY


----------



## Region3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Just added you slowhand, and myself.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 16, 2009)

You couldn't do mine could you Region3 please?
If you can, will send you a virtual beer   

Post code,BN6 9NA.

Golfmmad.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm a sucker for virtual beer 

Done.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 16, 2009)

Cheers Region3, enjoy  

Golfmmad.


----------



## Warren (Aug 17, 2009)

There has been a lot of posts on this thread that can't find the edit button. To clarify guys you need to create a google account, once this is done & the account activated sign in & the edit button is there. Hope this helps.


----------



## moonraker (Aug 24, 2009)

Have just added mine seems wiltshire as no golfers


----------



## PieMan (Aug 26, 2009)

This is excellent - have added my location.

Am new to the forum so looking forward to (hopefully!) meeting some of you for a game in the future. Although I live in Herts, am more than happy to travel and experience some new courses.


----------



## SharkAttack (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm on, East Kilbride.


----------



## bluejack (Sep 29, 2009)

Iam on, Cambridge Meridian golf club.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 30, 2009)

bluejack, just down the road from me


----------



## TheGolfJunky (Oct 18, 2009)

Great idea, however as a Safari user on a MAC I too have no edit button. Would you please add 'golfjunky' at Chatteris in Cambridgeshire?


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 18, 2009)

GolfJunky,

I'm on a Mac using Safari too and I have an edit button. It's right here;-


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2009)

You have to create an account and sign in before the edit button appears.

Let us know if that still doesn't work and I'll stick a pin in it for you.


----------



## rickg (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm added!!
Aldwickbury Park Golf Club, Harpenden, Hertfordshire


----------



## padster (Nov 23, 2009)

New member here Hi all. Added mine - Murrayfield


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 24, 2009)

You're on


----------



## Whizkid91 (Nov 30, 2009)

Same, can someone put me down as Crediton! Cheers. I cant find the edit button anywhere!


----------



## algar5 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm on as well. New to the forums and this is a great idea.

Aberdour Golf Club.


----------



## Adrena1in (Dec 7, 2009)

Just an idea, but can people please not move other people's markers?!  Otherwise this excellent idea is pointless!


----------



## tommy12 (Jan 11, 2010)

can some1 put me down at newbiggin-by-the-sea please, in the north east


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2010)

can some1 put me down at newbiggin-by-the-sea please, in the north east
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Added.  Just need the snow to thaw and someone to get in touch for a game!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've added mine. Bit lonely up here though


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ive tried it and it wont let me do it. Could someone be kind enough and put mines up. Its Broomieknowe Golf Club by the way. Thanks.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ive tried it and it wont let me do it. Could someone be kind enough and put mines up. Its Broomieknowe Golf Club by the way. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I've had a look and bobmac has added you on.

Cheers


----------



## leewestrudd1 (Jan 11, 2010)

could somebody please add me to the map, malton and norton golf club,situated york and scarboro,cheers gents


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks bobmac for adding me on it . Sponge thanks for taking a look.


----------



## LongButWayward (Jan 13, 2010)

Great idea - Just added mine at Moor Allerton Golf Club Leeds.

I am new to the forum today and looking forward to meeting some of you for a game in the future. 
I live in Leeds and notice that there are very few people who have put their marker on in west yorkshire, come on people this is a great idea.


----------



## Hodgie (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm added after much confusion trying to find edit.!!
Close House Golf Club, Newcastle.


----------



## leewestrudd1 (Jan 17, 2010)

ive added my marker,malton and norton golf club in north yorkshire,theres not many in my area,could do with a few more to organise some days out!


----------



## David_L (Jan 30, 2010)

Super idea but seems you do need a Google Account as even in Chrome it would not show the edit button.


----------



## drawboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Bobmac, if you get a chance could you please stick me on the map, i'm in leeds. Ta mate.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2010)

Bobmac, if you get a chance could you please stick me on the map, i'm in leeds. Ta mate.
		
Click to expand...

Done.
Anything else?
Wash your car?
Clean your clubs?


----------



## drawboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Clubs all done shiny for tomorrow, car the same, No thank you that will be all for now, but don't go too far I may need you later. 

Cheers Bobmc, your a gud un.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2010)

Clubs all done shiny for tomorrow, car the same, No thank you that will be all for now, but don't go too far I may need you later. 

Cheers Bobmc, your a gud un.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ajb (Feb 1, 2010)

Great idea just added myself


----------



## Steviebhoy (Feb 3, 2010)

Think thats me done not 100% sure tho as dont know if its saving it or not


----------



## bobmac (Feb 3, 2010)

Think thats me done not 100% sure tho as dont know if its saving it or not
		
Click to expand...

I didn't but its done now


----------



## Steviebhoy (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks very much Bobmac your some man


----------



## DelB (Feb 3, 2010)

Just added my details and marker too.

Great idea, BTW.  

Is it possible, however, to list all the usernames alphabetically, as this might make it easier to find folk either by username  *or*  by map location? 
Just a thought.


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 3, 2010)

im added, gimme a shout if you fancy the fife coast!


----------



## THE_POWER_1978 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, i hate to be a pain but could someone please add me on as i havent got the edit button.  Wallsend golf club, newcastle upon tyne.  Thanks very much to anyone htat has the time.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 9, 2010)

Done


----------



## SamZeMuel (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi guys, cant seem to add myself as no edit button.  Seems to be reasonable reoccurring so I don't feel like too much of a dunce! I am in High Wycombe, Cheers SamZeMuel


----------



## wackygolfer (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Bob 

As you are rapidly becoming the expert on adding players to the map, please could you put mine on as it seems to have disappeared.   

Thanks a lot


----------



## RichardC (Feb 12, 2010)

And me please!!!

Many Thanks


----------



## bobmac (Feb 12, 2010)

As if I've got nothing better to do. 
All done


----------



## RichardC (Feb 12, 2010)

Many Thanks


----------



## FourPutt (Feb 22, 2010)

Added my details.  Oak Park GC, Crondall, Nr Farnham.  Member of Crown Golf group.


----------



## Golfman (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry to be a pain but if you would like to add me at The Millbrook in Bedfordshire please feel free to do so.

Thanks.


----------



## Spinn77 (Mar 1, 2010)

Added myself, anyone fancy a game just get in touch.  Windmill Village, Coventry area


----------



## DazYeo (Mar 2, 2010)

Added myself at Yeovil Golf Club, even though I haven't actually joined yet.


----------



## richy (Mar 8, 2010)

google wont let me add myself, what do I do?


----------



## janmolby (Mar 8, 2010)

You need to sign up as a member of google first (it's free) then you'll be able to edit the map.


----------



## p1pete (Apr 10, 2010)

Added myself - Live in Feltham but will play anywhere within a 30 min drive


----------



## vstrom1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Can some1 add my club to map pls. its Mollington Golf club, near Chester...as I am not finding the Edit button..

Cheers


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2010)

Can some1 add my club to map pls. its Mollington Golf club, near Chester...as I am not finding the Edit button..

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## Muttbert (May 17, 2010)

Just added myself, north of Reading. I'll play anywhere within a 30 minute drive, just bear in mind I'm still playing Army Golf.


----------



## DubbleH (May 20, 2010)

I get the google map .. but .. grrrr can't see any 'edit' button on theto put myself as Carnalea G.C. ... anyone help?


----------



## janmolby (May 21, 2010)

You have to sign in before you see the edit button, when signed in the button should be on the left hand side of the screen.


----------



## 19th (Jun 10, 2010)

Looking at the mass of blue flags 'down souff' I think you all stay next door to each other!!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 10, 2010)

I get the google map .. but .. grrrr can't see any 'edit' button on theto put myself as Carnalea G.C. ... anyone help?
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 17, 2010)

Added myself and my most played course, Ingleby Barwick, a nine holer just outside Middlesbrough.


----------



## Dingle (Jun 29, 2010)

Added myself Down on sunny Hayling Island


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 14, 2010)

looks like im local to leftie. (near Biggin Hill)


----------



## SyR (Jul 20, 2010)

Added myself.


----------



## RobbOnTheRock (Jul 23, 2010)

Just added myself, if anyone fancies a game in Newfoundland let me know......

There are some lovely courses here.......

S'later

PS Just bear in mind I tend to get my money's worth at at GC and play every inch of it


----------



## Split_Fairway (Jul 27, 2010)

can someone please tell me wher this edit button is?


----------



## Split_Fairway (Jul 27, 2010)

everyone who cant find edit button just discovered you need to be signed into a google account to have an edit button


----------



## bobmac (Sep 27, 2010)

I cant find the map at all now


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 3, 2010)

go on the link now and it comes up Kansas USA,
I thought I was not in Holmfrth any more Toto!
Colin can you sort out?


----------



## Gazp (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm signed in but still have no edit button nor can I see anyone else on there. Could someone add me please I'm at Ingestre Park GC Stafford. Let me know if you fancy a game


----------



## griffgolf (Oct 12, 2010)

I have also tried loads of times on the google location map and cannot see any names or edit button even when signed into google account!!!

Anyone help me on this I want to put my name on it?


----------



## 0 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm a firefox guy - Can you add me on please - its WV9 5rl


----------



## bobmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Something's gone wrong with the map, it's not you


----------



## ash01 (Nov 17, 2010)

Could someone also add me please - CF62 8PN

Thanks.

Ash!!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Nov 21, 2010)

Can someone also add me please!!!....Ryton Golf Club,Clara Vale.Newcastle upon Tyne

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Birdman (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm going crazy.....just can't find edit. Someone help please. My club is Dudsbury GC, Christchurch Road, Ferndown, Dorset.
Thanks in advance
Roger


----------



## Snelly (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think this is working....


----------



## feary (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes this evidently isn't working anymore. I was trying to look everyone up to see of a game in devon but no luck.


----------

